# Panel Van: Best way to clean bodywork?



## dencol (Jul 18, 2007)

This may have been asked before but cannot find anything in the search facility, may also seem like a daft question.
Recently picked up an Autosleeper based on the Peugeot Boxer panel van. Decided it was time for the first wash and wax of the bodywork. Just about to start using TurtleWax wash and Wax, use it on the car, when a neighbour who used to have a caravan, suggested that this could damage the sealant around things like the fridge vents / water heater vent/ wind out awning etc. I know that I need to take care when cleaning the windows etc but when someone plants the seed of doubt. So decided to go and read my latest’s copy of MMM.
Can anyone put my mind at ease please or suggest a product I should be using.

Thanks Colin.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Washing a panel van*

Can't honestly see that it is likely to have that effect - after all the van will have been waxed before delivery, and wash & wax is primarily a silicone product. I've used it on panel vans before and not noticed any deterioration in the seals.

Smick


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*Cleaning....*

Hi,

I just use ordinary (Autoglym) Car shampoo and waxes on my Rambler.

I rinse with a pressure washer, and use brush on the end to shampoo, just keep clear of vents etc when rinsing, vents will stand up to a small amount of water as they are designed to be out in the rain after all..... just keep clear of sealant with the high pressure jet. I've washed my vans like this for the last 8 years and never had a problem.

HTH,

Daniel.


----------



## 106165 (Jul 29, 2007)

*AutoGlym*

Hi Colin,

We've also used Autoglym products on our panel van. Used Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner, followed by Super Resin polish and finally a coat of Extra Gloss Protection whch gives a really excellent finish (much easier to clean after using this).

Have not noticed any problems at all with seals after using these.

Incidently, also used AutoGlym Caravan and Motorhime cleaner to get rid of algae and the dreaded black streaks. Works a treat!

Stimpy


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*motorhome cleaners*

Hello,

We use Fenwick's Superior Motorhome Cleaner on our Tribute, used it on our previous van too. It is for ALL bodywork and windows, especially important if you have acrylic windows as we now have. It gives a shine to the vehicle, takes off all the black streaks, etc. then I finish off with McKLords caravan polish. Have found this polish better than Turtle Wax, again it can be used on all motorhome and caravan surfaces, seals etc.
Available from your local motorhome/caravan dealer.

For the ladies, the Fenwick's Motorhome Cleaner (also caravan cleaner) is brilliant for both inside and outside house windows. Makes a lovely job, I always use it!

Jacobite


----------



## dencol (Jul 18, 2007)

*Panel van Best way to clean body work Thanks*

Thanks for all your replies and suggested products, has put my mind at ease. Only problem now is finding the incentive (looks like a lot more work than my small town car  )

Colin


----------

